# Impressed with the Swift Group!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

I received a personal message from Kath at Swift today.
She has called my Dealer to get them to check the wiring in the Reversing Camera and reassured us that because we are getting a 2009 model that there will be no problems with our Control Panel . She has given us a ref number and asked us to let her know how we get on  .
Now considering We don't even have the van yet I would say that is excellent Customer Service and I can't wait to pick up the van on Saturday 
Cheers all 
Nichola


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> reassured us that because we are getting a 2009 model that there will be no problems with our Control Panel . She has given us a ref number and asked us to let her know how we get on .


Nichola
That's nice but what information has she given you about any possible "reverse uphill judder" which clearly all converters should be aware of by now, on this base vehicle?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Oi Telbell, stop taking the shine off Nickynoo's big day! 

Haven't got the latest cab myself, but from what I can gather they don't all judder anyway. In any case, in my experience Swift's service cannot be matched.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mikemoss said:


> Oi Telbell, stop taking the shine off Nickynoo's big day!
> 
> Haven't got the latest cab myself, but from what I can gather they don't all judder anyway. In any case, in my experience Swift's service cannot be matched.


 And i.ll second that


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > reassured us that because we are getting a 2009 model that there will be no problems with our Control Panel . She has given us a ref number and asked us to let her know how we get on .
> 
> 
> Nichola
> That's nice but what information has she given you about any possible "reverse uphill judder" which clearly all converters should be aware of by now, on this base vehicle?


That's not Fair!! I reported on this forum my conversation with Fiat, one of the points raised was that Swift hadbeen, and as far as I know still are very active with Fiat re clutch judder.

But and I can see their logic to a point Fiat are making no comment until any 'fix' is confirmed and the parts(if required) are in stock at the dealers and that they (the dealers) have been brought up to speed.

I bet you a quid that Swift are more aware than many (if not all) the other converters. For the record I am not totally sold on Fiat putting this problem to bed, but we have to give them a little more time, how much more is hard to say but 2009 is not so far away. A new year and may be a new push for positive information.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Missing the point Mike.
Until recently dealers and converters could have just( and only just) have denied all knowledge of the potential problem of the x2/50.

Since Fiat and Peugeot have now come clean (about the problem anyway) some of us on here are trying to establish how the dealers and converters are approaching the issue with their potential customers: it seems reasonable to expect those selling the vehicles to be up front with customers about such potential serious problems....especially if Customer Service is so good.

We've asked the question of the dealers/converters direct on other threads but they seem loathe to respond on that issue. Nichola has just told us she has been in recent contact with her supplier so it's reasonable to ask if the subject was discussed with her.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Rislar said:


> Mikemoss said:
> 
> 
> > Oi Telbell, stop taking the shine off Nickynoo's big day!
> ...


Well said. Don't be a killjoy and spoil the excitement. Swift have gone further in Customer relations than any other producer.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I bet you a quid that Swift are more aware than many (if not all) the other converters.


Thanks Nichola. I'm sure you're right-that's not the question though. Now that a problem has been identified, and can't any longer be attributed to characteristics of the vehicle, or driver ineptitude, are dealers/manufacturers being honest with customers before they shell out their hard-earned?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

telbel
My 18 month old swift dont judder, i must be a bad driver mmmmmmm
Les


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> My 18 month old swift dont judder,


Neither does mine (yet!). But there's a design fault in the vehicle. Peugeot and Fiat say so-who are we to disagree- they designed it in the first place.

Anyway-I've stated the point of the Post (again) and that's not it.


----------

